# fuel pump



## rstevens (Jan 20, 2010)

anyone know where i can get a fuel pump or rebuild kit for a 1977 johnson 70HP that won't set me back 100 bones?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

As long as you have the original pump,
all you need are the gaskets, screen and diaphragm

http://www.crowleymarine.com/johnson-evinrude/parts/3073.cfm

easy to rebuild...


----------

